# SG Award



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

dog I am buying from breeder just won a SG award- what is this- sorry so dumb


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Its a conformation rating







Here are more of the terms:
VA-Vorzuglich-Auslese-excellent Select
V- Vorzuglich -Excellent
SG- Sehr Gut -Very good
G- Ausreichend -Good
S-Mangelhaft-Sufficient
U-Ungenugend-Insufficient


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:sorry so dumb


Not 'dumb' I bet most of us on the site wouldn't know...


----------

